# Morten Arborg 7.83 3x3 single Karlstad open 2010



## oskarasbrink (May 16, 2010)

Last solve of the final. Morten got a mid 11 average and won the competition.

B2 L2 D2 B F D2 U' B' U2 L2 D' R B2 F' U F D2 B' R

Cross: y' U L' B L2 F2 D'
F2L1: U L' U L R' U R
F2L2: U L' U2 L y' U' L' U L
F2L3: y R U' R'
F2L4: U2 L' U L
OLL: U2 r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' r'
PLL: U (PLL skip)
3rd in the world!
41 moves.
5.2 tps

good job Morten!


----------



## powershotman (May 16, 2010)

nice sub8 in comp


----------



## joey (May 16, 2010)

whatthe

video?


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 16, 2010)

WOW


----------



## DavidWoner (May 16, 2010)

wtf


----------



## JustinJ (May 16, 2010)

WHOA! Congrats!


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 16, 2010)

i think video is coming soon


----------



## Escher (May 16, 2010)

MORTEN WTF


----------



## a small kitten (May 16, 2010)

Should be a U' in F2l 3 I think.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 16, 2010)

Way to go man! In february he had only a DNF average in 3x3x3 (basically 14-15 average), and now mid-11 with a 7.83. :O

It's only may and we already have two sub-8s!


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 16, 2010)

His best solve was 14.25 at Norwegian open 2010!!!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 16, 2010)

wtf


----------



## TheBB (May 16, 2010)

I'm so proud.

Norway with the third best single NR.


----------



## Stefan (May 16, 2010)

Who?


----------



## Truncator (May 16, 2010)

WAT

Congrats Morten


----------



## oprah62 (May 16, 2010)

never even heard of this guy. good job anyway


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 16, 2010)

I can't believe this ^^ How can someone do his PB ever in competition.
Wait...oops, I did this once too :/

CONGRATZ Morten. Totally amazing! 3rd in the world. Just wow


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2010)

oskarasbrink said:


> PLL: U



Sweet... my 2nd favorite PLL


----------



## Halvarsson (May 16, 2010)

As the organizer i just have to say congrats and thank you!!!
Nice air in Karlstad 
Lets hope for new competiton next year!

And yet again Congratz!
I have heard that we got that on film. But the owner of that camera lives in stockholm. 4 hour in car. so i hope we gets this


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 16, 2010)

Halvarsson said:


> As the organizer i just have to say congrats and thank you!!!
> Nice air in Karlstad
> Lets hope for new competiton next year!
> 
> ...



yes! karlstad open 2011 would be nice


----------



## tehmaxice (May 16, 2010)

It was awesome to watch this solve. Is this NR?


----------



## Isbit (May 16, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> It was awesome to watch this solve. Is this NR?



do you really have to ask that? 

my gratulations Morten, it was nice judging you!


----------



## Lid (May 16, 2010)

And here is the video:


----------



## ianini (May 16, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## bigbee99 (May 16, 2010)

nice solve!


----------



## coinman (May 16, 2010)

I'm almost sure his average was 11.58. 
Congrats!


----------



## IamWEB (May 16, 2010)

I knew he could do this!!! And he's gonna keep getting faster, for sure.

Congrats, Morten.


----------



## (X) (May 16, 2010)

coinman said:


> I'm almost sure his average was 11.58.
> Congrats!



I think it was 11.59


----------



## Faz (May 17, 2010)

Oh boy.


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 17, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Halvarsson (May 17, 2010)

(X) said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost sure his average was 11.58.
> ...




In the results it says 11.59


----------



## Kenneth (May 17, 2010)

If you wonder, most of the displays we had broke down during the weekend, we started with six and I think it was two of them running in the end :/

Morten, wooha! =) =) =)


----------



## Aksel B (May 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> LOL!



"Country: No way" ?


----------



## coinman (May 17, 2010)

Ok, maybe it was 11.59


----------



## mulun (May 17, 2010)

good job


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2010)

Beast.


----------



## cubedude7 (May 17, 2010)

That's amazing dude! Unbelievable his first PB was 14.25!!
More and more people are getting sub-8 in comp...


----------



## Shortey (May 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot everybody! =D


----------



## TheMachanga (May 17, 2010)

Morten said:


> Thanks a lot everybody! =D


Nice hat kid.


----------



## Tortin (May 17, 2010)

Woah. Insane.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 19, 2010)

Next 7.07 ...


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

man, that was a really smooth solve, it had less pauses than Erik's 7.08


----------



## Shortey (May 21, 2010)

With low TPS, comes great lookahead.
-Peter Parkers uncle



...wait?


----------



## MTGjumper (May 21, 2010)

Morten said:


> With low TPS, comes great lookahead.
> -Peter Parkers uncle



That's definitely how I remember it.


----------

